# The Official Hillbilly 2010 Thread



## LoneEagle0607

*Keep us updated*

All you folks on "The Hill" be sure and send lots of pics and updates:cheers:


----------



## IGluIt4U

Ok, first OFFISHAL PIC of the Hill... :cheers:

Congrats to Jen and Dave.. :thumb:


----------



## JayMc

Congrats Dave & Jen!!! :darkbeer:


----------



## bowhunter_va_28

Congratulations ! !


----------



## Ricky Dobalina

Man I wish I could have made it to this shoot. 

It's not that far from my place, darn work called me in at the last minute. 

Hopefully next year. 

Congrats to Dave and Jen. May you have many great years together. :thumb:


----------



## IGluIt4U

Sorry you couldn't make it Ricky.. :sad:


Ok, here's some more pics of the festivities today, since I won't be able to get any pics of the actual shoot..


----------



## IGluIt4U

a few more....


----------



## IGluIt4U

Hmm... this is starting to look pretty serious.. :mg: :lol:


----------



## IGluIt4U

and where else, but at an archery wedding, do you find a photographer sporting one of these???? :set1_thinking:  :darkbeer:


----------



## IGluIt4U

Ok, no more pics from me.. time to head North for a while.. y'all shoot the lights out.. errrmmm.. the X's out and get some real archery pics on this thread, eh? :cheers: :yo: :bolt:

:fish2:


----------



## Moparmatty

Today was a good day. Checked some sight marks and shot some shnizt with some good buds I hadn't seen in awhile. :thumb:

Tomorrow's going to be even better. 

A big congrats to Dave and Jen for tying the knot today. You done good Bubbleguts. The bride looked gorgeous and you cleaned up not to bad either. 

We'll see everyone bright and early in the morning. :teeth:


----------



## nanayak

Congrats!!!!!!

Wish I could be with ya'll this time. cry:

Everyone have a great time and nail those X's!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## montigre

Congrats Dave and Jen....I was there with you in spirit. My best wishes for many, many years of happiness and joy. 

Now get out there and shoot some Xs!!! :teeth:


----------



## GOT LUCKY

*Beautiful Day....Beautiful Bride...Beautiful Wedding!!!

CONGRATULATIONS JEN & DAVE............

Now on to the Hill for some FUN-FIELD-FLINGING ARROWS!!!*

.


----------



## HADS DAD

*2010 Hillbilly*

My hats off to the Cumberland Bowhunters for once again a great Hillbilly shoot again this year, very challenging coarse, good times, great friendly atmosphere, looking forward to 2011 Hillbilly, once again, GREAT SHOOT !!!


----------



## bowtech_babe

I made it just in time for the reception....absolutely a good time and great music!!!!

The shoot today kick my booty  and ol' gurl needs to 

Samantha


----------



## Spoon13

This is my first Hillbilly. I gotta say that this has become one of my "Must Attend" shoots. I can't see me missing this unless something REALLY fubar happens. Absolutley beautiful range and some of the greatest folks you'll meet. They opened the doors for us and told us to make our selves home. If you live within 8 hrs of this shoot, you NEED to put it on your schedule. It is worth far more than the cost of admission.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## archerpap

Congrats to the happy couple!! Sorry I couldn't make it, but our state target shoot interfered with it this year!! Any scores for those of us not attending??


----------



## LoneEagle0607

*Great pics*

Thanks for sharing the wedding pics. I love the ones where they are shooting their bows:thumbs_up


----------



## Moparmatty

archerpap said:


> Congrats to the happy couple!! Sorry I couldn't make it, but our state target shoot interfered with it this year!! Any scores for those of us not attending??


Hornet 537
MoparMatty 545
Bowgod 522
Grimace 470 (won the Hinky Shoot)
Southpaaw 508
BowJunkie 527 (popped his field cherry)
Spoon13 534
Young Jedi 554
Sarge DNF

That's all I can remember. 
We had a damn good day and a lot of fun.


----------



## Moparmatty

Spoon13 said:


> This is my first Hillbilly. I gotta say that this has become one of my "Must Attend" shoots. I can't see me missing this unless something REALLY fubar happens. Absolutley beautiful range and some of the greatest folks you'll meet. They opened the doors for us and told us to make our selves home. If you live within 8 hrs of this shoot, you NEED to put it on your schedule. It is worth far more than the cost of admission.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That right there says it all. :thumb:


----------



## Moparmatty

bowtech_babe said:


> I made it just in time for the reception....absolutely a good time and great music!!!!
> 
> The shoot today kick my booty  and ol' gurl needs to
> 
> Samantha


It was a pleasure shooting with you today Sam. Don't beat yourself up too bad over your score. You shot pretty good considering it was your first field shoot. Not too mention you picked one of the most challenging course to start out on.


----------



## bowjunkie

*great pics*

Congrads to Jen and Dave. It was a cool wedding and this weekend has been fun. It have been great meeting everyone and walking Sam and I throught out first field shoot. Sam shot a 482 and I thought was very good. :darkbeer:


----------



## VA Vince

Great shootin Matty!


----------



## Moparmatty

VA Vince said:


> Great shootin Matty!


Thanks Vince.


----------



## Moparmatty

Time to get up you bums!


----------



## JayMc

What was Hornet's roll in the ceremony?

Some good scores yesterday. Looking forward to more pictures and stories.


----------



## BOWGOD

JayMc said:


> What was Hornet's roll in the ceremony?
> 
> Some good scores yesterday. Looking forward to more pictures and stories.


He was the MINISTER:shade:


----------



## Unclegus

BOWGOD said:


> He was the MINISTER:shade:


 I thought everyone knew he had a Doctor of Divinity degree from a mail order college in Haiti??? I need PICTURES. Couldn't find anyone to travel with me, so I shot in the yard.......ukey:ukey:ukey:ukey:


----------



## Spoon13

Shot the same score 3 days in a row. Oh well. Consistency is the key I guess. Got to shoot with Matty today. That was fun watching him shoot and listening to his Dad call arrows. Having this much fun shouldn't be this cheap. 



Moparmatty said:


> Hornet 537
> MoparMatty 545
> Bowgod 522
> Grimace 470 (won the Hinky Shoot)
> Southpaaw 508
> BowJunkie 527 (popped his field cherry)
> Spoon13 534
> Young Jedi 554
> Sarge DNF
> 
> That's all I can remember.
> We had a damn good day and a lot of fun.


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fla_lefty

*Great Shoot and Wedding*

Congrats Dave and Jen - Had a nice time at the wedding and reception. :teeth:
Where did you find that minister?? :mg:

The shoot was fantastic again this year and the folks there were just as good. Hard to believe you can have this much fun and still be legal. :darkbeer:

Already looking forward to next year.


----------



## pennysdad

*Thnx. Cumberland!*

It was another great Hillbilly! We had a great time! Congrats Mr. And Mrs. Reed! You guys did it right! I shot poorly Sat. But finished 2nd. In the Roger/Hinky shoot, Grimace beat me! I am still not sure how to feel bout that yet? It was kinda cool him winning though LOL! Today I got to shoot wit the Shooter, which is always good, I think? I shot a PB today, 541. 540 has been my goal for a while now! I gave away alot of easy pts. They are eating at me a little! It was very hot and exhausting, but good day, at the Hillbilly!


----------



## GradyWhite

*Great Shoot*

Three of us flatlanders from Delaware made the trip & the course kicked our collective butts. Fantastic people, beautiful course. What else can you ask for? Don't know about the others but Ol' Grady will be back. 
THANK YOU CUMBERLAND BOWHUNTERS.


----------



## golfingguy27

pennysdad said:


> It was another great Hillbilly! We had a great time! Congrats Mr. And Mrs. Reed! You guys did it right! I shot poorly Sat. But finished 2nd. In the Roger/Hinky shoot, Grimace beat me! I am still not sure how to feel bout that yet? It was kinda cool him winning though LOL! Today I got to shoot wit the Shooter, which is always good, I think? I shot a PB today, 541. 540 has been my goal for a while now! I gave away alot of easy pts. They are eating at me a little! It was very hot and exhausting, but good day, at the Hillbilly!


Congrats on the PB Jay! I missed my PB by 2 points today.. was way ahead of it at the half, then fell apart on some of the downhill cut shots on the back side. I think I am figuring some things out with the new bow, my form, and "the game" in general. It was cool having the Hinky shoot come down to you and I. I still can't believe I won it. NO clue where that came from. What a fun weekend!! I am exhausted too, but am already counting down to Hillbilly 2011. I WILL be a lot more confident by then and more comfortable throwing some more smack talk around and having some crispies to back it up.


----------



## golfingguy27

I didn't get too many exciting pictures out on the course, but thought I would post a few from the wedding. Congrats Jen and Dave, I wish you many years of happy marriage and shooting together. Here is the good Reverend Hornet from Dobalina Ministries conducting the marriage ceremony.


----------



## golfingguy27

And their first shot together as a married couple. Dave finally got a hooter from Jen, hence the smirk in the third picture. The ceremony took place on the 80 yard walkup, which now happens to have a special place in my heart for another reason. Still can't believe it, as I'm sure most of you can't either!


----------



## willieM

*Hillbilly Shoot*

As a member of the Cumberland Bowhunters I want to thank everyone who came to the Hillbilly shoot. You made it a great sucess. Thanks to all who helped in any way. We had people drive a long way to this shoot and we realy appreciate you taking the time to come so far. I will try to list the States that were represented.
New York 
Pennsylvania
Delaware
Ohio
West Virginia
Maryland
Virginia
North Carolina
South Carolina
Florida
And also our nieghbors from the north, Canada
I may have over looked some one, but hope that all who came had a good time.
There was almost a hundred rounds shot in the two days[and a few rounds of practice on Friday].
The first weeding ever on the grounds , congratulations Dave and Jen, we wish you the best.
Thanks everyone, it was good to meet so may Archery Talk friends. Look forward to next year. Take care,,,willieM


----------



## polarbear06

Well, the Hillbilly was my first field shoot ever and I sure learned a lot. It was great to meet you guys and put some faces with the avatars. I really did think Prag was the black guy, though. Who knew? The highlight of the weekend was certainly seeing Dave and Jen tie the know. You guys have been so great to me over the short period of time we've known each other. I'm so glad I could be there on your day. I'm not even that upset that Jen kicked my butt on the hill on Saturday. She's sure got a lot of Hooters! Thanks for the Crispy, Sarge and which one of you offered me a Stab for my wife? Hope I get to see you all, again.


----------



## south-paaw

*Hillbilly 2010*

another funtastic weekend in Cumberland Md... :shade:. my greatest thanks and appreciation to the club and their members for outstanding hospitality and dedication for a superb event !!! this is my fourth consecutive year, and looking forward to many more; doesn't matter where i travel from at the time, i _will_ be at The Hillbilly !

Congratulations to Dave and Jennifer; a beautiful bride and pretty sharp looking groom p) .. 
may you be blessed with many happy years together !!

as for the archery, this Hill demands respect, and if you forget that, well.. it is a very humbling-eye opening lesson...:wink:.. it challenges you for your very best effort and knowledge ( of which you will gain more of every time you shoot it ).... there aren't any give-me's here.. you have to earn every point ! Once again, the Hill beat me down hard; and because of that, heheheheeee.. i lost a _few_ crisipies....:becky:....:doh: 

it's wonderful to see everyone again; seems like more and more AT members are attending this shoot... we talk all year, and then have the chance to meet-n-greet, and shoot together at the Hill..very cooollll indeed ! 

Willie, Roger, Rick.. et all...

THANK YOU !


----------



## pragmatic_lee

polarbear06 said:


> Well, the Hillbilly was my first field shoot ever and I sure learned a lot. It was great to meet you guys and put some faces with the avatars. *I really did think Prag was the black guy, though*. Who knew? The highlight of the weekend was certainly seeing Dave and Jen tie the know. You guys have been so great to me over the short period of time we've known each other. I'm so glad I could be there on your day. I'm not even that upset that Jen kicked my butt on the hill on Saturday. She's sure got a lot of Hooters! Thanks for the Crispy, Sarge and which one of you offered me a Stab for my wife? Hope I get to see you all, again.


Don't feel bad, I knew Hornet 2 years on line and 1 year in person before I realized he was black. Great meeting you and Shannon. Hope we meet on an archery range again some day.


Got lots of pics from the Hill that I'll be sharing soon, so stand by.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

OK, I've came to a very sobering realization on the way "up the Hill" Sunday morning - "a man my age has no business trying to keep up with all these young guys". 

14 targets at TA on Thu. afternoon
Lots of silly challenges on the practice range on the Hill Thu. evening
28 targets on the Hill Friday
28 targets on the Hill Saturday
28 targets on the Hill Sunday

I have all plans to be back next year, but seriously, 500+ arrows and all the walking, climbing, & crawling, camping is a bit much for someone my age.

Got some pix to upload to the Bucket, then will start posting them here.

Prag


----------



## pragmatic_lee

OK, going to start with a few "generic" wedding pix. I'll pass all I took of the wedding to Dave & Jen and let them decide later what they'd like posted.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Yea, it's an open bar Lisa, but come on, 2 at the time??


----------



## pragmatic_lee

ENOUGH with the flashes


----------



## pragmatic_lee

One more item to get set up for the wedding


----------



## JawsDad

Congrats again for the fine shooting Matty. I'm assuming it was your Contender Elite? Sounds like you finally figured it out.. :thumb:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

OK, gots lots more wedding pix, but don't want to steal anyone's thunder, so on with the rest.

I'm going to start with a little story and an update from 2009

Prior to the 2009 Hillbilly, I ran a thread on here called Christmas on the Hill where I invited anyone coming to the Hill to look me up for a "gift" from Lancaster Archery Supply. This young lady was the only one who made an effort to find me and claim her gift.

McKenzie and her LAS visor from 2009 with her dad, BikerScum










On the way to the wedding at 80 yard target on Friday, I saw BikerScum. Walked over to say hello and ask if McKenzie came with him this year. He said: "sure, here she is".


----------



## Moparmatty

JawsDad said:


> Congrats again for the fine shooting Matty. I'm assuming it was your Contender Elite? Sounds like you finally figured it out.. :thumb:


Thanks. I've got two CE's. Shot one each day. :teeth:

I do seem to think I've got them shooting pretty good.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Sticky made it to the Hill on Friday evening for the wedding, but said he was leaving on Sat. for a "fishing" trip in Canada. I happened to peak in the back of his car and saw at least 3 cases in clear view. 










Give the devil his due, he does clean up pretty good









But it'll take a lot more than a wedding to get socks on this guy


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Gathering around the LOFT Archery Team camp ground









Mr & Ms Lucky









Sticky, Hornet, MoParMatty's dad


----------



## pragmatic_lee

FL Lefty, Mrs. UltraMag, & UltraMag









Phoenix 36 makes a surprise visit to the Hill from NC









I really think Sticky and South-Paaw could pass for brothers


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Some pix of the camp site from the club house 4 more tents were added after these were taken.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Just a few from the range

Can you say: "SIDE ANGLE"?









At least the guy shooting the ACC with white vanes and red nocks scored at least 1 20 over the weekend.


----------



## JawsDad

I'm thinking I should have one of those banners.. :nod:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

BikerScum, wife Pam, and daughter McKenzie spend some family time on the Hill after making the trip from New York


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Sat. shooting is over with. Time to gather back at the LOFT camp site, cool down and maybe sign over a crispy or two.

SilverDollar & South-Paaw cooling down









So are FL Lefty and Phoenix 36 - someone maybe teaching himself a crash course in how to use the AM clinometer for cutting marks on the Hill


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Is that Spoon signing a crispy???? Sarge is wondering who threw so many empty beer bottles in the trash can.









Junk explains to UltraMag the ins and outs of suckering folks into crispy bets. And yes, that is a zip lock back in front of the cooler just waiting to be filled with ice by several of us to relieve some ankles after a day on the Hill.









BlondStar & PennysDad join in. Don't know what happened in Ms Lucky's Caddy, but it appears to be getting an airing out in the back ground.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Mac, couldn't make the trip, but a late evening visit to the Hilton East resulted in a nice banner for "the Team".









Is that Junk giving Hornet a crispy or did Junk just get a crispy from Hornet?









Sarge is sure he heard someone say "beer call"


----------



## pragmatic_lee

GolfingGuy (Grimace) signs over a crispy or two


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Mr & Ms Lucky with Spoon in the background contemplate the Hinky shoot 










I've heard that shooting a camo bow at the Hinky shoot will get you banned. 
SilverDollar is still wondering what he's got himself into this weekend.
While Colleen prepares to be the official arrow caller









After a great day of shooing on the Hill, MoParMatty finds himself grouped with a different class of archer for the Hinky. Young Jedi and TheShooter offer some "advice".









No South-Paaw didn't bet away his shoes this year, he's just wearing his "comfortable" slippers. Mr. Lucky gets a favorable call from Colleen and checks his Archer's Mark for the next mark.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Jen, shows everyone she's not intimidated by the "tall" guys.


















Hmmm, appears someone might be having to use up her mulligan.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Well that's all the pix I have. I know the muted one has a few pix as well, so maybe we can find a way to get them posted.

But before I leave, I've got to share one more wedding pix and ask a simple question: "Should I let BowGod out of his 2 day total crispy bet since he wasn't up to even shooting on Sunday?"


----------



## golfingguy27

aaww.. dangit Prag, when I saw the Hinky shoot pics, I was hoping you had taken ones of the end results. Nobody who wasn't there is going to believe the results and I need proof!


----------



## golfingguy27

or did your thumb accidentally slip and hit the delete button when brand X stabilizer beat brand Z?


----------



## Moparmatty

pragmatic_lee said:


> But before I leave, I've got to share one more wedding pix and ask a simple question: "Should I let BowGod out of his 2 day total crispy bet since he wasn't up to even shooting on Sunday?"


No way!


----------



## pragmatic_lee

JawsDad said:


> I'm thinking I should have one of those banners.. :nod:


Not sure if I can swing another banner, but you should be receiving a package from Spoon in the near future. :shade:


----------



## Moparmatty

golfingguy27 said:


> aaww.. dangit Prag, when I saw the Hinky shoot pics, I was hoping you had taken ones of the end results. Nobody who wasn't there is going to believe the results and I need proof!


Are you kidding me? Those of us that were there don't believe it either and will deny it ever happened.


----------



## golfingguy27

Moparmatty said:


> Are you kidding me? Those of us that were there don't believe it either and will deny it ever happened.


lol.. I figured as much.. would have expected nothing less!


----------



## golfingguy27

I guess I should have taken a picture of the target with Jay's and my arrows with my trusty camera I carry in my quiver, but I was a little shocked at the time..


----------



## pragmatic_lee

golfingguy27 said:


> aaww.. dangit Prag, when I saw the Hinky shoot pics, I was hoping you had taken ones of the end results. Nobody who wasn't there is going to believe the results and I need proof!






golfingguy27 said:


> or did your thumb accidentally slip and hit the delete button when brand X stabilizer beat brand Z?


I missed getting a pix of that. I was busy cleaning the dirt out of my mouth. When your jaw drops that far, it's bound to get some dirt in it. 

Congrats buddy, but take it from the one that made it to the 3rd end at 80 yards at the Hinky last year: "I know all about that blind hog and finding an acorn". :shade: Now take that prize money and add that extra that I and several others contributed and go buy you a new signature. 



Moparmatty said:


> No way!


That's what I'm thinking - he should have known what he was getting into before he ever took the challenge. Besides, I didn't let Sarge out of his 2 day total wage even though he had a DNF on Sat. Just because you blow an engine in NASCAR doesn't mean they're going to give you back your entry fee. :teeth:


----------



## golfingguy27

pragmatic_lee said:


> I missed getting a pix of that. I was busy cleaning the dirt out of my mouth. When your jaw drops that far, it's bound to get some dirt in it.
> 
> Congrats buddy, but take it from the one that made it to the 3rd end at 80 yards at the Hinky last year: "I know all about that blind hog and finding an acorn". :shade: Now take that prize money and add that extra that I and several others contributed and go buy you a new signature.
> 
> 
> That's what I'm thinking - he should have known what he was getting into before he ever took the challenge. Besides, I didn't let Sarge out of his 2 day total wage even though he had a DNF on Sat. Just because you blow an engine in NASCAR doesn't mean they're going to give you back your entry fee. :teeth:


Oh trust me, I know all about the blind squirrel finding a nut.. there is no way I can deny there was some luck involved in the mix. The frustrating part of things was that when I came off the hill, I was convinced I was having some centershot issues still, but I think I destroyed that excuse with the Hinky shoot on flat ground.. hhmm.. maybe I should take up FITA instead.. lol


----------



## JawsDad

pragmatic_lee said:


> Not sure if I can swing another banner, but you should be receiving a package from Spoon in the near future. :shade:


Oh crap!! I'm calling in the K9 unit to check my mailbox for a while..


----------



## pragmatic_lee

JawsDad said:


> Oh crap!! I'm calling in the K9 unit to check my mailbox for a while..


Do NOT open any suspicious packages.


----------



## bowjunkie

*Wow*

I did make it into a few pics!!! LOL I didn't sucker bet anyone I let everyone make the bets and just took the Crispies. :shade: The bad part is next year I don't have a prayer as the cat is out of the bag. 

Over all it was a great weekend and fun. Bowtech Babe and I will try to make it next year as it definally is the shoot of the year. 

It was a pleasure meeting all of you and shooting with Matty, Hornet, and Grimace. I am definally hooked on shooting field. You really have to show your Form and mental game to shoot good. 

Also Grimace rember I called the X on the 60 yarder? It was sweet. :shade:

Sunday I only got to shoot the 1st half before I had to go home. I shot a 271 on the field half and was quite pleased.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

polarbear06 said:


> Well, the Hillbilly was my first field shoot ever and I sure learned a lot. It was great to meet you guys and put some faces with the avatars. I really did think Prag was the black guy, though. Who knew? The highlight of the weekend was certainly seeing Dave and Jen tie the know. You guys have been so great to me over the short period of time we've known each other. I'm so glad I could be there on your day. I'm not even that upset that Jen kicked my butt on the hill on Saturday. She's sure got a lot of Hooters! Thanks for the Crispy, Sarge *and which one of you offered me a Stab for my wife*? Hope I get to see you all, again.


Another classic Hillbilly quote that will live in infamy :ROFLAMO: 



south-paaw said:


> as for the archery, this Hill demands respect, and if you forget that, well.. it is a very humbling-eye opening lesson...:wink:.. it challenges you for your very best effort and knowledge ( of which you will gain more of every time you shoot it ).... there aren't any give-me's here.. you have to earn every point ! Once again, the Hill beat me down hard; and because of that, heheheheeee.. i lost a _few_ crisipies....:becky:....:doh:


The Hill giveth and and the Hill taketh away.  SouthPaaw came within a point of shooting a new PB for a half on the way up the Hill Sunday morning. At the same time I got a humbling lesson in "karma". About 1/2 way up the Hill I "jokingly" threw out a tease to the group behind South-Paaw, FL Lefty and myself. When SilverDollar, Sarge, & UltraMag caught up to us I tried to convince them that I was out of the running for any 2 day totals as it was hard to post a decent score when you have three (3) zeros (0). We even "fixed" a target to "point out" my 3 zeros. 

At THAT TIME I was actually shooting fair, not good, but no zeros. Next target, guess what happens - yep missed the paper. And if that wasn't enough karma, I had two (2) more zeros (0) before we finished the first 14.

At that time I was ready to sign over the remaining 2 day total crispy bets I had left (BowGod & SouthPaaw). Had already won one (1) from Sarge as he had a DNF on Sat. (wait a minute, had I already pointed that out? ) 

Anyway, coming down the hill, South-Paaw started out real good, but somehow, someway, and for some reason the Hill decided to take back all he gained on the way up. Buddy, a major part of shooting the game of Field Archery is to shoot the correct target. Don't matter how many X's you shoot, if they're on the wrong target they score a ZERO. :mg:

So how important is each point of every arrow shot? Well, in the case of the 2 day 2010 Hillbilly Shoot total, 1 point out of 224 arrows and a possible 1120 points, 1 point can cost you one of these.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

bowjunkie said:


> I did make it into a few pics!!! LOL I didn't sucker bet anyone I let everyone make the bets and just took the Crispies. :shade: The bad part is next year I don't have a prayer as the cat is out of the bag.
> 
> Over all it was a great weekend and fun. Bowtech Babe and I will try to make it next year as it definally is the shoot of the year.
> 
> It was a pleasure meeting all of you and shooting with Matty, Hornet, and Grimace. I am definally hooked on shooting field. You really have to show your Form and mental game to shoot good.
> 
> Also Grimace rember I called the X on the 60 yarder? It was sweet. :shade:
> 
> Sunday I only got to shoot the 1st half before I had to go home. * I shot a 271 on the field half *and was quite pleased.


The man shoots a 271 on the bottom half of the Hill on only his 2nd time on a Field course and he didn't sucker anyone???? :teeth: Great shooting buddy, nice to meet you and Sam. Now you guys just make plans to come down to NC and shoot with us - our courses are *real easy*.


----------



## Hinkelmonster

Sorry I couldn't have been there...............

THANK YOU TO ALL OF THE HINKY SHOOT SPONSORS!!!!!

AND A SPECIAL THANKS TO ROG FOR RUNNING THE HINKY/ROG SHOOT!!!!!!!


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Hinkelmonster said:


> Sorry I couldn't have been there...............
> 
> THANK YOU TO ALL OF THE HINKY SHOOT SPONSORS!!!!!
> 
> AND A SPECIAL THANKS TO ROG FOR RUNNING THE HINKY/ROG SHOOT!!!!!!!


Roger did a great job running the Hinky shoot! We missed seeing you this year even though I did have this nightmare of you following Roger's footsteps and dancing with BowGod during the "crispy" dance. 

Don't think I have a pix of Roger & BowGod, but here's one of Roger and Hornet :mg:


----------



## JawsDad

pragmatic_lee said:


> Do NOT open any suspicious packages.


Hey, the postman just came... :whoo: What could be in the mailbox? :set1_thinking: That looks like an interesting box. :set1_applaud: Is that a ticking noise? :noidea: I think I'll open it! :der: Why, it's a







.



Drat, that kind of stings.. :becky:


----------



## 2005Ultramag

As always, an AWESOME weekend with AWESOME folks. :shade:
No place I'd rather have spent my birthday than on the hill with you folks!!!
Shot my two best rounds of the season Saturday and Sunday with a PB half on Saturday.... after struggling all season.
I'm jumping in here for a quick post at work because I can't log in at home for some dumb reason.


----------



## psargeant

bowjunkie said:


> Congrads to Jen and Dave. It was a cool wedding and this weekend has been fun. It have been great meeting everyone and walking Sam and I throught out first field shoot. Sam shot a 482 and I thought was very good. :darkbeer:


Glad to see you out...looking forward to next year, but I am definitely getting points this time...


VA Vince said:


> Great shootin Matty!


You ain't kidding...



polarbear06 said:


> Well, the Hillbilly was my first field shoot ever and I sure learned a lot. It was great to meet you guys and put some faces with the avatars. I really did think Prag was the black guy, though. Who knew? The highlight of the weekend was certainly seeing Dave and Jen tie the know. You guys have been so great to me over the short period of time we've known each other. I'm so glad I could be there on your day. I'm not even that upset that Jen kicked my butt on the hill on Saturday. She's sure got a lot of Hooters! Thanks for the Crispy, Sarge and which one of you offered me a Stab for my wife? Hope I get to see you all, again.


Still laughing about that one every time I think about it...your wife's reaction was even better...

I'm sure spoon would still make the trade if you really wanted to...

I've got a few photos to post myself (I actually got my camera out on Sunday) but can only drop by for a few minutes right now...maybe this evening...

Congrats again Jen and bubbleguts...

For the rest of you...see you next year...

and yes I had an equipment failure and DNF'ed on Saturday...promptly losing all of my crispy bets...

The only one that was earned goes to Silver Dollar...he didn't take my crispy for the DNF and instead we went half the points on Sunday alone...

It took him 4 of the 6 I gave him, but he got me in the end...


----------



## 2005Ultramag

Lots of new faces this year. BowJunkie, BowtechBabe, sillverDollar, PolarBear, Spoon13, and forgive me if I missed someone. It was a pleasure meeting all of you. 

I had a great time shooting with Lee, Blaine, and Vince on Saturday, and then Sarge, and Blaine on Sunday.
I'm going to try and get logged in at home tonight, and post the few pics I took. I've *got *to get more pictures next year.


----------



## golfingguy27

2005Ultramag said:


> Lots of new faces this year. BowJunkie, BowtechBabe, sillverDollar, PolarBear, Spoon13, and forgive me if I missed someone. It was a pleasure meeting all of you.
> 
> I had a great time shooting with Lee, Blaine, and Vince on Saturday, and then Sarge, and Blaine on Sunday.
> I'm going to try and get logged in at home tonight, and post the few pics I took. I've *got *to get more pictures next year.


I agree with you there. I of course took lots of pictures at the wedding, but only a few of the two groups I shot with on Saturday. I was consentrating on my game too much on Sunday to worry about snapping pics, plus we were moving pretty fast. Would have been good to get more pics of the gang hanging out and BS'ing since that is as much the Hillbilly experience as the shooting is.


----------



## 2005Ultramag

golfingguy27 said:


> I agree with you there. I of course took lots of pictures at the wedding, but only a few of the two groups I shot with on Saturday. I was consentrating on my game too much on Sunday to worry about snapping pics, plus we were moving pretty fast. Would have been good to get more pics of the gang hanging out and BS'ing since that is as much the Hillbilly experience as the shooting is.


Agreed. Pity we can't shoot in groups of 10-12.


----------



## LoneEagle0607

Looks and sounds like everyone had a GREAT time. I will definitely plan on going next year.


----------



## golfingguy27

LoneEagle0607 said:


> Looks and sounds like everyone had a GREAT time. I will definitely plan on going next year.


Very much so.. between the extravaganza at DCWC and shooting at the Hill, I have had an awesome first season of shooting field. I'm definately hooked. The shooting is fun and challenging and the people involved are a great group to spend time with. I am glad I decided to take up another hobby and definately plan to be at the Hill again next year and hopefully DCWC again too. Only next year I plan to be a lot more competitive than I have been this year.


----------



## 2005Ultramag

golfingguy27 said:


> Very much so.. between the extravaganza at DCWC and shooting at the Hill, I have had an awesome first season of shooting field. I'm definately hooked. The shooting is fun and challenging and the people involved are a great group to spend time with. I am glad I decided to take up another hobby and definately plan to be at the Hill again next year and hopefully DCWC again too. Only next year I plan to be a lot more competitive than I have been this year.


:chortle:
I said that last year.

I'm up 6 points.:set1_polevault:


----------



## golfingguy27

2005Ultramag said:


> :chortle:
> I said that last year.
> 
> I'm up 6 points.:set1_polevault:


well, I can definately feel that I am very capable of shooting better than I am right now. I just need to get a lot more string time and figure out what I need to do in order to shoot where I know I am capable of. I am realizing that a lot of my problem is mental. I need to shoot with more confidence. I shot like crap on Saturday, then managed to make a few good shots to get me to 80 yards in the Hinky shoot, and a little luck to hit one of those friggin tiny spots. Started Sunday out with a lot of confidence and shot the first half very well.. was on course to beat my PB by 5 points. Started thinking about that too much and made a few bad shots and lost my game. Got myself back together enough on the last 4 targets or so to save a respectable score only 2 points below my PB.


----------



## 2005Ultramag

Speaking of scores.... anybody got a list together yet?


----------



## 2005Ultramag

golfingguy27 said:


> well, I can definately feel that I am very capable of shooting better than I am right now. I just need to get a lot more string time and figure out what I need to do in order to shoot where I know I am capable of. I am realizing that a lot of my problem is mental. I need to shoot with more confidence. I shot like crap on Saturday, then managed to make a few good shots to get me to 80 yards in the Hinky shoot, and a little luck to hit one of those friggin tiny spots. Started Sunday out with a lot of confidence and shot the first half very well.. was on course to beat my PB by 5 points. Started thinking about that too much and made a few bad shots and lost my game. Got myself back together enough on the last 4 targets or so to save a respectable score only 2 points below my PB.



There's more "mental" to this game than many people will admit. It took me awhile to learn that. At a 55 yard target I set my sight at 45, and planted my first arrow below the cardboard. Last year that would have ruined me for that target, and maybe the next one, but this year I put the next three in the dot, took the 15, and went on. I've decided for myself that there will be a number of bad targets every round. I'm not trying to improve on all of them at once. I'm picking some critical distances, and working strictly on those. I spent over an hour shooting bunnies two weeks ago, and signed both bunny targets this weekend. Why? Because the bunnies are worth just as many points as an 80 walk up. 
Get your points where you can, and get what you can everywhere else.


----------



## 2005Ultramag

2005Ultramag said:


> Lots of new faces this year. BowJunkie, BowtechBabe, sillverDollar, PolarBear, Spoon13, and forgive me if I missed someone. It was a pleasure meeting all of you.
> 
> I had a great time shooting with Lee, Blaine, and Vince on Saturday, and then Sarge, and Blaine on Sunday.
> I'm going to try and get logged in at home tonight, and post the few pics I took. I've *got *to get more pictures next year.


MR. LUCKY
:doh:

... oh... and a shout out to Mopar Matty's Dad who walked the hill with his cane, and called arrows.:shade:


----------



## golfingguy27

2005Ultramag said:


> There's more "mental" to this game than many people will admit. It took me awhile to learn that. At a 55 yard target I set my sight at 45, and planted my first arrow below the cardboard. Last year that would have ruined me for that target, and maybe the next one, but this year I put the next three in the dot, took the 15, and went on. I've decided for myself that there will be a number of bad targets every round. I'm not trying to improve on all of them at once. I'm picking some critical distances, and working strictly on those. I spent over an hour shooting bunnies two weeks ago, and signed both bunny targets this weekend. Why? Because the bunnies are worth just as many points as an 80 walk up.
> Get your points where you can, and get what you can everywhere else.


yeah... I need to work on my bunnies too. I have thrown away as many points on bunnies this year as I have on the 80 W/U. Long shots really don't bother me that much, but I am having issues with the bunnies. A lot of it is just that I need to spend the time and shoot them and get some good marks. Archers mark isn't cutting it for bunnies for me. I think I will be spending some time at the bunny at Tuscarora this week since it is supposed to be getting a little cooler.


----------



## 2005Ultramag

golfingguy27 said:


> yeah... I need to work on my bunnies too. I have thrown away as many points on bunnies this year as I have on the 80 W/U. Long shots really don't bother me that much, but I am having issues with the bunnies. A lot of it is just that I need to spend the time and shoot them and get some good marks. Archers mark isn't cutting it for bunnies for me. I think I will be spending some time at the bunny at Tuscarora this week since it is supposed to be getting a little cooler.


Ask Sarge, and Prag about my bunny marks.:shade:

I 20'd all the bunnies, and missed one X in two days.


----------



## golfingguy27

2005Ultramag said:


> Ask Sarge, and Prag about my bunny marks.:shade:
> 
> I 20'd all the bunnies, and missed one X in two days.


sweet.. yeah, I had already noted to myself Saturday that I needed to do something with my bunny marks. I think I 17'd at least one of the bunnies. Tried something different yesterday and did better. I shot it like Hornet told me he had for a while. I found one mark that was about right for the 25 foot shot, then held low on the 35 and 30. I missed out the bottom on the 35 then X'd the others for a 19. Definately better than before. But like you said, a 20 is a 20 wether it is an 80 W/U or bunny, so why not work on the easier ones first. A bunny (unless it's Jarlicker's bunny or something similar) should be an automatic 20, and I even managed to 20 that the first time I shot it.


----------



## 2005Ultramag

golfingguy27 said:


> sweet.. yeah, I had already noted to myself Saturday that I needed to do something with my bunny marks. I think I 17'd at least one of the bunnies. Tried something different yesterday and did better. I shot it like Hornet told me he had for a while. I found one mark that was about right for the 25 foot shot, then held low on the 35 and 30. I missed out the bottom on the 35 then X'd the others for a 19. Definately better than before. But like you said, a 20 is a 20 wether it is an 80 W/U or bunny, so why not work on the easier ones first. A bunny (unless it's Jarlicker's bunny or something similar) should be an automatic 20, and I even managed to 20 that the first time I shot it.


On the field face bunny walk up my sight gets moved twice.
I shoot the long one. Move the sight, and shoot the two middle ones. Then move the sight and shoot the short one. Next time we shoot together I'll show you what I did with my sight. It works every time. 
Both bunny targets on the hill now have my name on them.:shade:


----------



## GOT LUCKY

*WELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL.....Sorry for the late post.....but the trip back down was a killer......plus work keeps getting in the way of posting now-a-days....:sad:

There was a new winner of the Ms. Lucky's CD Challenge this year on the HILL:hello2::hello2::hello2:......

First off....a BIG THANK YOU to Bowjunkie for bringing the big box of CDs....Honey...your the BEST!! ...sorry you and Sam could not stay for the FUN!!

Soooooooooooo we start off with Chris Johnson last year's winner buying just a couple (CONFIDENCE!!) CDs and sure enough he puts one clean in the middle.....reminded me of Keith Trail at the very first CD Challenge at Lancaster....shot it clean then went and sat down to see if anyone else could match it........

Welllllllllllll we went a few more rounds and be darn if Scott Barnsdale of Clarksburg, WV. didn't put up the Challenge with his own clean CD.....

Others came and paid their dues....but no one came close....not even my Mr. Lucky who is now hooked :teeth: I bet he will run through that box of CDs Junkie sent home with me.....

Sooooo......Chris and Scott went down and put up two more for the shoot off and it took no time for Scott to put another one clean in the center for the win!!!!!

CONGRATULATIONS SCOTT 2010 HILLBILLY WINNER !!!!!*

.


----------



## bowjunkie

golfingguy27 said:


> Started Sunday out with a lot of confidence and shot the first half very well.. was on course to beat my PB by 5 points. Started thinking about that too much and made a few bad shots and lost my game. Got myself back together enough on the last 4 targets or so to save a respectable score only 2 points below my PB.


See Positive thinking will to that for you  You can do it!!!!! Good shooting and good shooting with you. Rember Bubble up and let er rip. I wish I had time to shoot the rest with ya just had to go home. I am sorry If I rushed you too much, Just missed the kids. I will plan more time time next year and shoot the full round Sunday. 

Ok Whats the Odds for next year. Can we start bets a year in advance? :mg:


----------



## golfingguy27

bowjunkie said:


> See Positive thinking will to that for you  You can do it!!!!! Good shooting and good shooting with you. Rember Bubble up and let er rip. I wish I had time to shoot the rest with ya just had to go home. I am sorry If I rushed you too much, Just missed the kids. I will plan more time time next year and shoot the full round Sunday.
> 
> Ok Whats the Odds for next year. Can we start bets a year in advance? :mg:


Heck no, you didn't rush too much.. I thought we shot at a good pace. I wouldn't have let you rush me anyway. I take the time I need to make the shot regardless. I'm not making any odds for next year yet. I plan to do a lot of improving by then and therefor do a lot more smack talking and more aggressives bets, but not going to do that until I feel like I can cash any check I write!


----------



## deadlyjest

*Great Days*

Let me say the coarse was in great shape, congrats to the Cumberland Bowhunters.
The company was great and sarge supplied the clear refreshment for Saturday night and that was great.
I shot Sunday and had a great time, just me and the daughter,alot of time to talk.
Congrats to Jen and Dave and also to Shane and Corrine on thier newest addition.
Next year we will be there for Friday, Saturday, and Sunday God be willin and the creeks don't rise.


----------



## MSCJEM

*Scores*

I know a few scores which are

Bowpoor- 557 which is the winner of the hillbilly congrats on some mighty fine shooting..

Scott burnside - 551 

Justin burnside - 549 pretty good for a 12 year old I belive he was only down 1-2 at half way and then the toll of shooting way more arrows then he is use to caught up... He also went out at 70yds on the hinky shoot with only a sight tape that went to 55yds

I'm sure they will get the rest of the scores up soon.. And hope they lost my card lol...


----------



## hoytalphamax

Scott sure can shoot with that being said Good Job Scott
It was my first field shoot great people Hornet is a pretty great guy too


----------



## GOT LUCKY

*Just a couple pocs from the Hill Saturday........ Thank you Spoon for keeping us straight!!!
I'm so proud of Mr. LUCKY....he stuck it out and made it up and down the hill even with as sick as he has been. He did get a little winded...well heck...I did too....but he shot his PB....out shooting his first round of Field at DCWC in May. He also made it to 80 yards in the Hinky Shoot!!!

Wayyyyyy to GOOOOO Honey......YEP....He's Hooked!!!*

*PICS: Mr. LUCKY...SPOON13.....THE BOYS.....and the only arrow I'm claiming!!!*

.


----------



## silverdollar77

well I had a great time...

Nice to shoot with some new folks on a great course and to put some faces to some screen names...

and a special shoutout to Prag and Sarge for the crispies...


----------



## psargeant

silverdollar77 said:


> well I had a great time...
> 
> Nice to shoot with some new folks on a great course and to put some faces to some screen names...
> 
> and a special shoutout to Prag and Sarge for the crispies...


You earned it my friend. I have to admit, you shot better than I expected...


----------



## BOWGOD

Do you all realize just how PATHETIC this thread is. 
With out the Brown one this forum is going down hill very fast. Previous Hillbilly threads would reach 10 pages in 48 hours, this one barely has 3.


I spent a whopping 10 minutes on AT all day yesterday. That is probably the least amount of time I have ever spent on here through the course of the day.

Someone call me if this place gets above 5 Decibels lol.


----------



## 2005Ultramag

BOWGOD said:


> Do you all realize just how PATHETIC this thread is.
> With out the Brown one this forum is going down hill very fast. Previous Hillbilly threads would reach 10 pages in 48 hours, this one barely has 3.
> 
> 
> I spent a whopping 10 minutes on AT all day yesterday. That is probably the least amount of time I have ever spent on here through the course of the day.
> 
> Someone call me if this place gets above 5 Decibels lol.


Well.... I can tell you this.... there's a HUGE VOID here now, and also, I'll never even consider the purchase of a certain product advertised here.:thumbs_do


I'm sure I'm not alone.


----------



## Moparmatty

2005Ultramag said:


> Well.... I can tell you this.... there's a HUGE VOID here now, and also, I'll never even consider the purchase of a certain product advertised here.:thumbs_do
> 
> 
> I'm sure I'm not alone.


Just one product? Try a minimum of three:

Martin Archery Products
Bernie's Freakazoid Stabilizers
The Tournament Archer Magazine

Have I missed any?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JawsDad

Moparmatty said:


> Just one product? Try a minimum of three:
> 
> Martin Archery Products
> Bernie's Freakazoid Stabilizers
> The Tournament Archer Magazine
> 
> Have I missed any?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I've got a couple, but they aren't on your list.. :wink:


----------



## psargeant

I think you've hit the Biggies...

Those are the 3 I will be avoiding anyway...


----------



## Moparmatty

JawsDad said:


> I've got a couple, but they aren't on your list.. :wink:


Don't be scared! Post them up.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JawsDad

Moparmatty said:


> Don't be scared! Post them up.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You see, I've learned NOT to continue poking those with influence with a stick.. :boink: I understand the golden rule; He who has the gold, makes the rules. :wink:


----------



## Moparmatty

JawsDad said:


> You see, I've learned NOT to continue poking those with influence with a stick.. :boink: I understand the golden rule; He who has the gold, makes the rules. :wink:


When you're scared, it's okay to say you're scared. 

COWARD!!!!!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JawsDad

Moparmatty said:


> When you're scared, it's okay to say you're scared.
> 
> COWARD!!!!!!!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:chortle:

Yep, that's me.  :wink:


----------



## Moparmatty

JawsDad said:


> :chortle:
> 
> Yep, that's me.  :wink:


I know.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mike2787

At the very least, if Hornet was posting, we would have had the entire results posted. I really miss the little guy.


----------



## BOWGOD

Mike2787 said:


> At the very least, if Hornet was posting, we would have had the entire results posted. I really miss the little guy.


Yeah, and then some. But just like the rest of the archery world, us field guys are unseen, and unheard.

I'm thinking maybe a self imposed vacation may be in order. Just can't stand the boredom anymore.


----------



## JawsDad

Moparmatty said:


> I know.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Okay, I'll let you lure me into the fray. 

I think it's pretty well documented that I'm not a fan of B-Stinger for a number of reasons. I'll never say never; but I find it next to impossible that I'll ever spend my money to support that product or company. I just don't agree with tactics as a whole.

As for the other product. I think there has been enough of a pizzing match around AT lately and I'm not going to open that can of worms. My opinion on this one is my opinion only. I believe the product is quality, but the proprietor is contradictory to hypocritical at best. Saying anything more would just induce more crap than it's worth. So with that said, I'm just going to :zip: it about that one.


----------



## psargeant

Mike2787 said:


> At the very least, if Hornet was posting, we would have had the entire results posted. I really miss the little guy.


No kidding...I wish I could help, but I simply don't have them...where were you this weekend anyway...:noidea:


BOWGOD said:


> Yeah, and then some. But just like the rest of the archery world, us field guys are unseen, and unheard.
> 
> I'm thinking maybe a self imposed vacation may be in order. Just can't stand the boredom anymore.


Like that is going to help anything



JawsDad said:


> Okay, I'll let you lure me into the fray.
> 
> I think it's pretty well documented that I'm not a fan of B-Stinger for a number of reasons. I'll never say never; but I find it next to impossible that I'll ever spend my money to support that product or company. I just don't agree with tactics as a whole.
> 
> As for the other product. I think there has been enough of a pizzing match around AT lately and I'm not going to open that can of worms. My opinion on this one is my opinion only. I believe the product is quality, but the proprietor is contradictory to hypocritical at best. Saying anything more would just induce more crap than it's worth. So with that said, I'm just going to :zip: it about that one.


:set1_thinking: I wonder who you could be talking about...

PS I will get around to posting the few pictures I took, but I'm no Hornet...


----------



## 2005Ultramag

JawsDad said:


> Okay, I'll let you lure me into the fray.
> 
> I think it's pretty well documented that I'm not a fan of B-Stinger for a number of reasons. I'll never say never; but I find it next to impossible that I'll ever spend my money to support that product or company. I just don't agree with tactics as a whole.
> 
> As for the other product. I think there has been enough of a pizzing match around AT lately and I'm not going to open that can of worms. My opinion on this one is my opinion only. I believe the product is quality, but the proprietor is contradictory to hypocritical at best. Saying anything more would just induce more crap than it's worth. So with that said, I'm just going to :zip: it about that one.


:nod:

.... and to the afore unnamed sponsors that have apparently bought this board ...:elf_moon:


----------



## LoneEagle0607

*I agree*



BOWGOD said:


> Do you all realize just how PATHETIC this thread is.
> With out the Brown one this forum is going down hill very fast. Previous Hillbilly threads would reach 10 pages in 48 hours, this one barely has 3.
> 
> 
> I spent a whopping 10 minutes on AT all day yesterday. That is probably the least amount of time I have ever spent on here through the course of the day.
> 
> Someone call me if this place gets above 5 Decibels lol.


Can't believe how dead it has gotten here. The Hillbilly hasn't been talked about and played up like last year. So few posts :sad:


----------



## golfingguy27

I could stir the pot a little and bring up a certain topic about Saturday evening, but I think I will just play it cool and keep my signature..


----------



## LoneEagle0607

*Don't be skeeeered*



golfingguy27 said:


> I could stir the pot a little and bring up a certain topic about Saturday evening, but I think I will just play it cool and keep my signature..


Might as well say what is on your mind.


----------



## golfingguy27

LoneEagle0607 said:


> Might as well say what is on your mind.


lol.. it's not about being skeered.. it's just I'm not a pot stirrer and don't want to brake my arm patting my own back either.. :angel:


----------



## LoneEagle0607

golfingguy27 said:


> lol.. it's not about being skeered.. it's just I'm not a pot stirrer and don't want to brake my arm patting my own back either.. :angel:


When are you going to change your signature??? 
That will get things stirred up to the GOOD:wink:


----------



## golfingguy27

LoneEagle0607 said:


> When are you going to change your signature???
> That will get things stirred up to the GOOD:wink:


Not planning on it any time soon. I earned that right Saturday evening with the right combination of skill and luck..  Besides, I like harassing you Koolaid drinkers...


----------



## Moparmatty

golfingguy27 said:


> Not planning on it any time soon. I earned that right Saturday evening with the right combination of skill and luck..  Besides, I like harassing you Koolaid drinkers...


Luck, yes. Skill, I'm not so sure. :chortle:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## golfingguy27

Moparmatty said:


> Luck, yes. Skill, I'm not so sure. :chortle:
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


lol.. hey now.. I never used a mulligan out to 70 yards. Was at least some skill involved in that. If it wasn't skill that got me there, then it must be my equipment, and let's see, what did I have different from anybody else there?? :tape2: Got one lucky break on the little dots at 80 when Jay and I each stuck one in there.


----------



## JawsDad

golfingguy27 said:


> lol.. hey now.. I never used a mulligan out to 70 yards. Was at least some skill involved in that. If it wasn't skill that got me there, then it must be my equipment, and let's see, what did I have different from anybody else there?? :tape2: Got one lucky break on the little dots at 80 when Jay and I each stuck one in there.


Come on.. You have GOT to know by now. If you're sporting anything other than some CERTAIN accessory, any success you enjoy is bound to be luck.


----------



## golfingguy27

JawsDad said:


> Come on.. You have GOT to know by now. If you're sporting anything other than some CERTAIN accessory, any success you enjoy is bound to be luck.


yeah, you are right. What was I thinking? Based upon a conversation I had with a certain person Friday night at the Hill (I won't mention any names, but it rhymes with clown cornet), I am starting to believe that when you take a sip of the Koolaid and buy one, they load one of those things up with about 15 ounces of weight and smack you up side the head with it. lol


----------



## JawsDad

golfingguy27 said:


> yeah, you are right. What was I thinking? Based upon a conversation I had with a certain person Friday night at the Hill (I won't mention any names, but it rhymes with clown cornet), I am starting to believe that when you take a sip of the Koolaid and buy one, they load one of those things up with about 15 ounces of weight and smack you up side the head with it. lol


All I can say.. Don't look them in the eye, don't walk towards the light, don't sip from the cup.. JUST SAY NO!! 


Actually, do what you wish.. It's all about free will, until you no longer have it. 


Congrats on the win. I bet that was a hoot all things considered.


----------



## golfingguy27

JawsDad said:


> All I can say.. Don't look them in the eye, don't walk towards the light, don't sip from the cup.. JUST SAY NO!!
> 
> 
> Actually, do what you wish.. It's all about free will, until you no longer have it.
> 
> 
> Congrats on the win. I bet that was a hoot all things considered.


Thanks.. with all of the Koolaid sippers there, it was a rather quiet win.. matter of fact I can't even find anybody who will admit to having a picture of the proceedings. It was quite entertaining and satisfying though, especially since the second place winner was one of the ones harassing me earlier in the week about my signature. Right Jay?


----------



## Moparmatty

You guys are hilarious. 

Rolling my frucking eyes.

Did I say anywhere that there was anything wrong with there being a lot of luck involved?

I'll keep my comment about your stabs to myself Grimace. :zip:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JawsDad

Just enjoy the deafening silence. That should speak volumes about your victory.. 

Next time one of THOSE guys win, you'll not hear the end of it. There will be chalice's raised all over the land toasting eachother. What beverage will be in those chalice's? :noidea: :wink:


----------



## JawsDad

Moparmatty said:


> You guys are hilarious.
> 
> Rolling my frucking eyes.
> 
> Did I say anywhere that there was anything wrong with there being a lot of luck involved?
> 
> I'll keep my comment about your stabs to myself Grimace. :zip:
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Grumpy today? Sorry, I guess sarcasm is a one way street around here these days..


----------



## Moparmatty

What's with you and your "Drama Queen" routine? :noidea:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JawsDad

:chortle: drama queen? Give me a freaking break. I've been joking on just about everything I've typed on this thread except for 1 or 2 posts.. Sorry if I offended you.


----------



## Moparmatty

:chortle:

:wink:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JawsDad

Moparmatty said:


> :chortle:
> 
> :wink:
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You're killing me Sybil! :chortle:


----------



## Moparmatty

JawsDad said:


> You're killing me Sybil! :chortle:


:teeth:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## golfingguy27

Moparmatty said:


> You guys are hilarious.
> 
> Rolling my frucking eyes.
> 
> Did I say anywhere that there was anything wrong with there being a lot of luck involved?
> 
> I'll keep my comment about your stabs to myself Grimace. :zip:
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I would actually be curious to hear your comment about my stabs.. You aren't going to hurt my feelings or anything.

By the way, all that I have said has been in at least a half joking way too..


----------



## Moparmatty

golfingguy27 said:


> I would actually be curious to hear your comment about my stabs.. You aren't going to hurt my feelings or anything.
> 
> By the way, all that I have said has been in at least a half joking way too..


Well since you ask so nicely.......

Anything made by that hack B.P. is crap! You could be using anything else that's on the market and I wouldn't make a peep about your equipment. It's nothing more than a fourth rate imitation of you know what brand. The end of that thing flops around like a wet noodle after the shot. It's not anywhere near as stiff as he advertises them as. Perhaps he should be brought up on false advertising charges. Even if you got that thing for free you should ask for your money back. 

And by the way, I wouldn't hit you with 15oz, I'd be using the 22oz I started out with on my side rod Sunday morning. :wink:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## golfingguy27

Moparmatty said:


> Well since you ask so nicely.......
> 
> Anything made by that hack B.P. is crap! You could be using anything else that's on the market and I wouldn't make a peep about your equipment. It's nothing more than a fourth rate imitation of you know what brand. The end of that thing flops around like a wet noodle after the shot. It's not anywhere near as stiff as he advertises them as. Perhaps he should be brought up on false advertising charges. Even if you got that thing for free you should ask for your money back.
> 
> And by the way, I wouldn't hit you with 15oz, I'd be using the 22oz I started out with on my side rod Sunday morning. :wink:
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I don't think it's really as bad as you make it out to be, but does my arrow know what the stabilizer is doing after the shot? Does it care? Does it curve away from the dot because the stab is "flopping around"?  I could be wrong here because I haven't honestly done any kind of back to back testing of the two, but I would be seriously surprised if the B Stinger gave me better results in consistantly making a better, more accurate shot. If at some point I do get to make that back to back comparison and it does give me noticeably better shots, I will eat my words and admit that, I'm not too proud. And God knows if I find something that will make me shoot better, I will buy it because I need all the help I can get.


----------



## Moparmatty

golfingguy27 said:


> I don't think it's really as bad as you make it out to be, but does my arrow know what the stabilizer is doing after the shot? Does it care? Does it curve away from the dot because the stab is "flopping around"?  I could be wrong here because I haven't honestly done any kind of back to back testing of the two, but I would be seriously surprised if the B Stinger gave me better results in consistantly making a better, more accurate shot. If at some point I do get to make that back to back comparison and it does give me noticeably better shots, I will eat my words and admit that, I'm not too proud. And God knows if I find something that will make me shoot better, I will buy it because I need all the help I can get.


I watched the end of your stabilizer as you shot the Hinky shoot. So yes I think it's that bad. My point is more about his advertising that his stuff is as stiff as his competitons stuff is horse poop. Not to mention the fact he can ad or subrtact numbers worth a crap when he telling lies about the cost difference between his stuff and Blair's stuff. 

It's like saying that an S4 is as good as a Contender Elite or your AM35. :chortle: I think NOT! If that were the case, you would have been still shooting your S4 this past weekend and not have recently bought that AM35. Or it's like saying a Sword Titan is as good of a sight as a CBE or Axcell sight. NOT! :wink: 
While the S4 may be an okay bow, just like B.P's wet noodle stabs may be okay, they aren't in the same league, IMHO as Hoyt's and B-Stingers. 

Don't get me wrong, I've been just as guilty as any archer has been for buying into the equipment race a few times. But I've learned that it's better to spend my hard earned cash up front for good equipment the first time instead of buying second rate stuff once or twice only to find myself buying the first rate stuff eventually once the third time rolls around. 

Let's just leave it at the fact that:

You like what you like. I like what I like. And we'll all get along just fine. :wink:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## golfingguy27

Moparmatty said:


> I watched the end of your stabilizer as you shot the Hinky shoot. So yes I think it's that bad. My point is more about his advertising that his stuff is as stiff as his competitons stuff is horse poop. Not to mention the fact he can ad or subrtact numbers worth a crap when he telling lies about the cost difference between his stuff and Blair's stuff.
> 
> It's like saying that an S4 is as good as a Contender Elite or your AM35. :chortle: I think NOT! If that were the case, you would have been still shooting your S4 this past weekend and not have recently bought that AM35. Or it's like saying a Sword Titan is as good of a sight as a CBE or Axcell sight. NOT! :wink:
> While the S4 may be an okay bow, just like B.P's wet noodle stabs may be okay, they aren't in the same league, IMHO as Hoyt's and B-Stingers.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I've been just as guilty as any archer has been for buying into the equipment race a few times. But I've learned that it's better to spend my hard earned cash up front for good equipment the first time instead of buying second rate stuff once or twice only to find myself buying the first rate stuff eventually once the third time rolls around.
> 
> Let's just leave it at the fact that:
> 
> You like what you like. I like what I like. And we'll all get along just fine. :wink:
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I agree.. everybody is certainly entitled to their own opinion. And I may very well change mine at some point down the road. I am just starting to get to be a consistant enough shot now to actually see when a change in setup makes me shoot better or worse. So I am just getting to the point where I can really evaluate what I have and what will work better for me.
I just think that sometimes we get caught up on things like stab A being stiffer than stab B.. how stiff do they really need to be in order to hold the bow still for that split second between when the shot breaks and when the arrow leaves the bow? It would be interesting to see some sort of scientific test/comparison between the two in actual shooting of a bow, not just measuring how stiff the rod is, or how much vibration you can feel. That would be hard to do though since we can't do any kind of "blind" testing. We have to see where we are aiming and therefore will see which stab is on the bow, and we will always shoot better with the one we want to shoot better.


----------



## psargeant

golfingguy27 said:


> I would actually be curious to hear your comment about my stabs.. You aren't going to hurt my feelings or anything.
> 
> By the way, all that I have said has been in at least a half joking way too..


Well...since you asked...

The stab itself may be perfectly fine. I don't know, and never will...a certain someone's lack of honesty, thread spamming, and whiny baby routine every time someone posts something against his product was enough to make sure he never gets a penny of my $$$...

I mean how can everybody using your equipment be a staff shooter:noidea:?

Good shooting in the hinky shoot BTW...sometimes its better to be lucky than good...


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Wow - what a way to ruin a great weekend. ukey: :thumbs_do

Lucky, surely you took more than a couple of pix?
South-Paaw, I know you took some.
PennysDad, I know you took some as well, cause I got a pix of you taking pix.

Come on folks - post them up if you got them. Do we really want this year on the Hill to be remembered with a thread that reads like it came from GenPop or even worse, a thread that is going to be locked down?


----------



## 2005Ultramag

pragmatic_lee said:


> Wow - what a way to ruin a great weekend. ukey: :thumbs_do
> 
> Lucky, surely you took more than a couple of pix?
> South-Paaw, I know you took some.
> PennysDad, I know you took some as well, cause I got a pix of you taking pix.
> 
> Come on folks - post them up if you got them. Do we really want this year on the Hill to be remembered with a thread that reads like it came from GenPop or even worse, a thread that is going to be locked down?


I have some pics, but I can't post them from work, and can't post at all from home. 

I say it's AT, and AT says it's me.... so the pics are still in the camera, and apparently are going to have to stay there.
This site is sinking fast due to some pretty petty crap.


----------



## psargeant

pragmatic_lee said:


> Wow - what a way to ruin a great weekend. ukey: :thumbs_do
> 
> Lucky, surely you took more than a couple of pix?
> South-Paaw, I know you took some.
> PennysDad, I know you took some as well, cause I got a pix of you taking pix.
> 
> Come on folks - post them up if you got them. Do we really want this year on the Hill to be remembered with a thread that reads like it came from GenPop or even worse, a thread that is going to be locked down?


I've got a few from Sunday as well...just need to find time to post them...and I ain't gonna stir no more so don't worry about that...


----------



## LoneEagle0607

*pics*

I'm also surprised at how few pictures have been posted. Let's not let this forum die. Share up those pix and stories of The Hill:smile:


----------



## Moparmatty

My apologies for getting off topic. 

I can't deny the fact that you shot well in the Hinky Shoot Grimace. You beat us all fair and square. It ain't bragging if you've done it. :wink: Just like at The Hill, I'm just busting your balls.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## golfingguy27

Moparmatty said:


> My apologies for getting off topic.
> 
> I can't deny the fact that you shot well in the Hinky Shoot Grimace. You beat us all fair and square. It ain't bragging if you've done it. :wink: Just like at The Hill, I'm just busting your balls.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oh the Hill definately busted my balls. There is no denying that. Especially on Saturday. The Hinky shoot gave me a boost of confidence that I desperately needed, and I came back for a little revenge on the Hill Sunday. Shot 29 points better and came within 2 points of my PB. I am realizing more and more that I think a large portion of my shooting inconcistancy is mental. I have always psyched myself out of things in the past. And I think this may be the biggest thing that I have done where your state of mind can make you or break you. I started reading Lanny Basham's book a few months ago, but didn't get too far in it before I got distracted. (I'm not a big reader) But I plan on finishing reading it this weekend and seeing how much it helps. I told Clyde on Sunday, during the course of the round, I could have almost told him before I even drew the bow, which ones were going to be good shots. If I stood up there and felt confident, I always made a good shot. Anyway, thanks for aknowledging the Hinky shoot win. I am perfectly happy with just knowing for myself that I won it, and taking the confidence from that, but everybody likes a pat on the back every once in a while.


----------



## Moparmatty

golfingguy27 said:


> I am perfectly happy with just knowing for myself that I won it, and taking the confidence from that, but everybody likes a pat on the back every once in a while.


That right there is the only thing that matters. :thumb:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

